# This thing is huge!



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I spent most of the day working on an index.. At this time, there are 508 tips and 699 pages. I probably have 200 tips left to go before starting on Bass fishing, PVC projects and Kayaking.

The last 2 books of tips should be complete by this time next week. I have the text done but need to proof read them and add drawings and photos. Maybe week after next. 

My son is setting up a small web site and I'll post the complete index there. I had planned a brief description of each tip in the index but that will have to come later. If anybody wants to see the index through book 5, I should be able to send it via e-mail tomorrow.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

sounds like you need to consult a publisher. If the others are as good as the ones you have posted, the publisher will do alot of the work for you. Just remember , PFF folks want autographed copies when we order the set of books:bowdown


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I definitely need to consult with someone with more business sense than I have. Every business deal I ever got into, I got SCREWED--BIG TIME!!!


----------

